# الديناموميتر وانواعه Dynamometer and Its Types



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
تستخدم اجهزة الديناموميتر في إختبارات المحركات الجديدة 
وعادة فيما يعرف بـ TYPE TESTS
وذلك لقياس القدرة والكفاءة والقوة والعزم :
ومن الأنواع التي تستخدم في السيارات :
1- Engine Dynamometer
2- Chassis Dynamometer
ويستخدم في إختبار أداء الفرامل ( المكابح) .. ونجده في محطات الفحص الدوري ​ 
وهذا الموضوع مقتبس من موسوعة ويكيبيديا وهذا رابطه

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamometer

ارجو ان تجدو فيه ما ينفع.
والله الموفق.​ 


*Dynamometer*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
Not to be confused with dynameter.
_For the dynamometer used in railroading, see dynamometer car_. 




Early hydraulic dynamometer, with dead-weight torque measurement.


A *dynamometer* or *"dyno"* for short, is a device for measuring force, moment of force (torque), or power. For example, the power produced by an engine, motor or other rotating prime mover can be calculated by simultaneously measuring torque and rotational speed (rpm).
A dynamometer can also be used to determine the torque and power required to operate a driven machine such as a pump. In that case, a _motoring_ or _driving_ dynamometer is used. A dynamometer that is designed to be driven is called an _absorption_ or _passive_ dynamometer. A dynamometer that can either drive or absorb is called a _universal_ or _active_ dynamometer.
In addition to being used to determine the torque or power characteristics of a machine under test (MUT), dynamometers are employed in a number of other roles. In standard emissions testing cycles such as those defined by the US Environmental Protection Agency (US EPA), dynamometers are used to provide simulated road loading of either the engine (using an engine dynamometer) or full powertrain (using a chassis dynamometer). In fact, beyond simple power and torque measurements, dynamometers can be used as part of a testbed for a variety of engine development activities such as the calibration of engine management controllers, detailed investigations into combustion behavior and tribology.
In the medical realm, hand dynamometers are used for routine screening of grip strength and initial and ongoing evaluation of patients with hand trauma and dysfunction. They are also used to measure grip strength in patients where compromise of the cervical nerve roots or peripheral nerves is suspected.
In the rehabilitation, kinesiology, and ergonomics realms, force dynamometers are used for measuring the back, grip, arm, and/or leg strength of athletes, patients, and workers to evaluate physical status, performance, and task demands. Typically the force applied to a lever or through a cable are measured and then converted to a moment of force by multiplying by the perpendicular distance from the force to the axis of the level.[1]
********s*



[hide]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 Principles of operation of Torque Power (absorbing) dynamometers <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2">2 Detailed dynamometer description <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3" sizset="1" sizcache="0">3 Types of dynamometers
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-4">3.1 Types of absorption/driver units
3.2 Eddy Current type absorber
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-6">4 Powder Dynamometer <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-7" sizset="2" sizcache="0">5 Hysteresis Dynamometers 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-8">5.1 Electric motor/generator dynamometer <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-9">5.2 Fan Brake <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-10">5.3 Hydraulic brake
5.4 Water brake type absorber
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-12" sizset="3" sizcache="0">6 How dynamometers are used for engine testing 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-13">6.1 General testing methods with types of dynamometer systems <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-14">6.2 Engine dynamometer <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-15">6.3 Chassis dynamometer
6.4 Common misconceptions about dynos
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-17">7 History <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-18">8 See also <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-19" sizset="4" sizcache="0">9 References 
9.1 General references

10 External links


----------



## دموع المطر (8 يناير 2010)

*محمد*

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات:56:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتورنا الكريم علي فتح مواضيع جديدة تستدعي من الزملاء متابعتها واثراءها ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا د.محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

دموع المطر قال:


> اشكرك على هذه المعلومات:56:


 
العفو-----------شاكر مرورك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دكتورنا الكريم علي فتح مواضيع جديدة تستدعي من الزملاء متابعتها واثراءها ، بارك الله فيك .


 
الأخ المهندس الفاضل عاطف 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك في الملتقى 
جزاك الله الف خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزيت خيرا د.محمد


 
عوفيت وهديت 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس طه 
شاكر لك الجهود المبذولة .. وفقك الله.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2010)

وعافاك د.محمد .. عساك بخير

الحقيقة لم سيبق لى استخدام هذا الجهاز 
وقبل يومين كانت هناك شركة فرنسية تريد قطعة ارض لانشاء ورشة لصيانة ماكينات ضخ البترول على طول خط الانابيب
فعندما نظرت لقائمة الاجهزة والعدد التى تريد جلبها وجدت هذا الجهاز على راس القائمة
هذا يعنى انه مهم جدا
وطبعا تذكرت موضوعك :67:
​


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> عوفيت وهديت
> وبارك الله فيك مهندس طه
> شاكر لك الجهود المبذولة .. وفقك الله.
> ​



​


----------



## fastbit (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (25 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل والف شكر
جعلك الله عونا لنا فى هذا الملتقى وشكرا
اخوك رفعت سلطان


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك( دكتور محمد )على هذه المواضيع القيمة والجميلة


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

thx


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مارس 2011)

fastbit قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم


 
وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم​ 



omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم​
> 
> :7::7::7::7::7:​​​
> 
> ...


 

وجزاك الله الف خير 
أخي المهندس عمر عبدالصادق. ​


----------

